# 200 4r swap



## heymynameischuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, uhhhhh :confused
I have a 66 lemans and I just picked up a 350 out of a 72 firebird, but it has a powerglide trans.
I am looking at a 200 4r for a 81-90, I believe, GM.
I have a few questions before I pull the trigger on it.
Will that bolt right up to my 72 350?
Is it going to mount in the 66 LeMans easily?
and It is electronically control I believe, correct?
What would I have to do about that and to get it to work?

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The case on the 200 is made for all GM bolt patterns so it should bolt right up to your Pontiac 350. It is an almost direct replacement for a powerglide and is an easy conversion. You can buy the electronic controller for a non-electronic car.
If the trans is a stock unit, it may not last long. They were never very reliable in stock form and need an aftermarket upgrade kit to work well. A well built 200 will be reliable up to around 400 hp.


----------

